# New rifle stock!



## jfarleyx (Apr 23, 2013)

My new Manners Custom Stock is ready! It's a MCS-T5 with custom camo, ambidextrous thumbhole, and is made from carbon fiber, making it a little lighter at around 2 pounds. In a couple months it will be part of a teflon coated, helical barrel, 7mm magnum rig. This fall it will be traveling with me to Colorado on an Elk hunt. Can't wait to see the final product! :mrgreen:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

you're actually coming to Colofornia to hunt???????


----------



## jfarleyx (Apr 23, 2013)

220swift said:


> you're actually coming to Colofornia to hunt???????


"Colofornia" LOL

Yes, sir! 2nd rifle hunt in the Uncompahgre national forest. This will be my first elk hunt. Going in on horseback and camping for the week. Can't wait!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good for you!!!!!! that's a great area.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Post us some gun porn when you get it together !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:lurk:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice!

Don careful what you wish for...... Someone might take that literally.... I know I almost did!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Mike , were the new laws in effect before dead line on applications?


----------



## jfarleyx (Apr 23, 2013)

youngdon said:


> Post us some gun porn when you get it together !


LOL...will do!


----------



## jfarleyx (Apr 23, 2013)

YotePill said:


> Good luck with your hunt, but I wish you weren't giving this communist sh!thole state any of your money and supporting our new stupid gun laws.


Yeah, I know what you mean. I booked this 2 years ago. I'm no fan of the new laws, but I have to look at it like this...I'm giving my money to a good outfitter who doesn't like the laws either, but he still needs to make a living. It will be my only hunt in Colorado. Next hunt is a mule deer in Wyoming!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I understand you booked 2 years ago and no reason to cancel now. In the future you can't look at it like you're supporting a contractor who also hates the laws. Until the local populace is impacted financially nothing will change. When they start feeling the stresses of income loss they'll complain with a voice that might be heard by their legislators.

Until the local populace rise up there is unlikely to be change in any given area.

Good luck with your hunt.


----------



## jfarleyx (Apr 23, 2013)

fr3db3ar said:


> I understand you booked 2 years ago and no reason to cancel now. In the future you can't look at it like you're supporting a contractor who also hates the laws. Until the local populace is impacted financially nothing will change. When they start feeling the stresses of income loss they'll complain with a voice that might be heard by their legislators.
> 
> Until the local populace rise up there is unlikely to be change in any given area.
> 
> Good luck with your hunt.


great point and I agree.


----------



## jfarleyx (Apr 23, 2013)

YotePill said:


> Yeah, sorry, my anger isn't directed towards you. I hope you didn't take any offense.


Thanks. I didn't take any offense.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I Took a fence One time that farmer dude was Ticked!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

ReidRH said:


> I Took a fence One time that farmer dude was Ticked!


Roflmao


----------

